# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مراكز المخطوطات التي تقدم خدماتها عن طريق الإنترنت

## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مراكزالمخطوطات التي تقدم خدماتها عن طريق الإنترنت وأرجو ممن يعرف مراكز أخرى فيتفضل بذكرها
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

أولا : مركز جمعة الماجد للثقافة والتراث بدبي
الموقع وبه خاصية البحث
www.almajidcenter.org

البريد الالكتوني
info@almajidcenter.org

ويتحصل الباحث على المخطوطات التي يريدها بالتبادل ( بمثل عدد أوراق المخطوط المطلوب ) بشرط ألا يكون المبدل عندهم أو بالشراء وسعر تصوير الورقة يتكلف 75 درهما

أرقام الهاتف 2624999 / 04 ، 262599/ 04
رقم الفاكس 2696950 / 04
صندوق بريد 55156 - دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

ثانيا : وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية
الموقع وبه خاصية البحث
www.mild-kw.net

البريد الالكتورني
يمكنك مراسلتهم من على الموقع أو عن طريق البريد الخاص بهم
***master@mild-kw.net

الإدارة تقوم بتصوير المخطوط المطلوب مجانا لطلبة الدراسات العليا ( ماجستير ودكتوراه ) بشرط تقديم ما يثبت موافقة الجامعة المنتسب إليها الطالب على تحقيق المخطوط المطلوب

أما لغير الطلبة فالإدارة تتبع سياسة التبادل بالمخطوطات مع الأفراد من غير الطلبة وذلك بعد عرض قائمة بالمخطوطات (بالمصورات ) التي يمتلكها المستفيد وتسجيل ما يريده من مخطوطة/مخطوطات (المصورات ) الإدارة مقابل مخطوطة / مخطوطاته ومن ثم تقوم الإدارة بعملية التقييم وبلاغ المستفيد بنتيجة هذا التقييم سواء بالقبول أو الرفض لعدم الحاجة أو لعدم التكافؤ...اخ


أرقام الهاتف 2560713 ، 2560714 ، 2547893 ، 2547894 ، 2555461
أرقام الفاكس 2555461 ، 2560714

العنوان: ادارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية ـ العديلية ـ قطعة (3) شارع سلطان الكليب (28)

صندوق بريد 36 الروضة 73461

----------


## سنا البرق

> ويتحصل الباحث على المخطوطات التي يريدها بالتبادل ( بمثل عدد أوراق المخطوط المطلوب ) بشرط ألا يكون المبدل عندهم أو بالشراء وسعر تصوير الورقة يتكلف 75 درهما


أخي الكريم المركز يصور الورقة بدرهم فقط! وإذا كانت الصور رقمية فلكل لقطة نصف درهم!

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب
معذرة سبق قلم مني كنت سأكتب التكلفة بالعملة المصرية إذ الدرهم يساوي 75 قرش مصري

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هو كذلك جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب
معذرة سبق قلم مني فخلطت بين الدرهم  بالعملة المصرية إذ الدرهم يساوي 75 قرش مصري

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

ثالثا : مكتبة المسجد النبوي

الموقع 
http://www.mktaba.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=2

وهذا فهرس المكتبة بصيغة Pdf
http://www.mktaba.org/downloads/pupl...at/mktotat.rar

كيفية الحصول على خدمات المكتبة
يكتفي الباحث بكاتبة موضوع عن ما يريده ويقوم مشرفوا الموقع بالرد عليه

وسياسة المكتبة هي التبادل بما ليس عندهم ولا يوجد على شبكة الإنترنت

وهذا تعريف بالمكتبة وموقعها
http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6

----------


## المنصور

وهذا موقع تجاري يحضر المخطوطات التركية 
http://makto0ot.googlepages.com/

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسام68

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،، وهل من مزيد ...

----------


## محمد منير أظهر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد أن أعرف كيف أتحصل نسخة المخطوط من دار الكتب المصرية لتحقيق بحثي للدكتوراه؟
ومن خزانة القرويين بفاس؟
ومن مكتبه آصفيه بحيدر آباد دكن؟  شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------

